# Getting low rated by someone not taking the ride.



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Uber is such BS. Just the whole thing. How are PAX going to low rate you when they didn't even take the ride.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

June132017 said:


> How are PAX going to low rate you when they didn't even take the ride.


You must have started the ride before it was canceled. Or, maybe it was a rating left by a previous pax you gave a ride to.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Are you talking about when a 3rd party rider is the pax while the account holder isn’t there and called the uber for a friend.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Maybe you were a jackass to someones girlfriend, and they said Driver was a jerk, give him 1 star.


----------



## Ms. Collette (Feb 26, 2016)

On Lyft I started leaving a note after rating the pax. Something like, "ordered ride for her bf, ride was smooth, no incidents" just in case I need to challenge the rating.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Ms. Collette said:


> just in case I need to challenge the rating.


How clever. Yet breathtakingly meaningless!


----------



## Shadow1A (May 5, 2018)

June132017 said:


> Uber is such BS. Just the whole thing. How are PAX going to low rate you when they didn't even take the ride.


This is my rating system
Uber X starts with 5 stars and based upon ride either stays at 5 or based on ride goes down. a lot of lee way is given to Uber x customers as they ar e at least paying to get where they are going. 
Uber Pool Starts with 4 if they are a repeat customer and I know they do not tip they go down to 3
Uber pool I suspect will not tip get a 3.
Uber express pool starts at 3 and usually end up as a 2 or 1 (usually a sense of entitlement with these customers, turn up the AC turn down the radio, on phone, loud etc....)


----------

